# How often should I handle my pinkies so they are socialized when they are older?



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay so I want my rats babies to be very socialized but I was wondering, how often should I handle them and for how long? They are a week old today and I have held them one by one for a few minutes each day as I don't want them to be away from mummy for too long. But is this enough?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Seige said:


> Okay so I want my rats babies to be very socialized but I was wondering, how often should I handle them and for how long? They are a week old today and I have held them one by one for a few minutes each day as I don't want them to be away from mummy for too long. But is this enough?


They are a week old, they can be away from mom for a lot longer now than a few minutes. My routine was to put all the babies on the couch or on me. Pick up a wee one, and doing everything very gently; stroke over its entire body, run my fingers down its tail, pull paws, rub ears, pretend to look at teeth, dangle baby (fingers on either side of its chest under its forearms...i have pics if you need it), put the baby on its back, etc. Think of anything you or a vet may need to do in the future to examine your beloved rattie, and a well-socialized rat is happier than others. I personally think happy rats live longer (less stress in their life), and will hopefully never get dumped into a bad situation because the person loves their happy little rat too much.

After handling each baby, i put themoff to the side, then get another one. Go through them all, then put all of them in your lap or lying down, on your belly, and either let them explore or go to sleep on you. 

Enjoy


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Sep 25, 2010)

Spaz, you should do an instructional youtube video! lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

xxdotmyeyes said:


> Spaz, you should do an instructional youtube video! lol


I would love to do video for all sorts of things...how to syringe medicate, how to inject sub-q fluids, socializing puppers, but unfortunately there is just me...I can't take the video, and do all the handling as well LOLOL


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rat trip to lilspaz's house.
Party timez.

For anyone who has actually been to a rat themed party....IT'S AWESOME!
Nothing is better then being in in a house with ALL people who love rats. I wish we all lived within reasonable proximity xD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Rat trip to lilspaz's house.
> Party timez.
> 
> For anyone who has actually been to a rat themed party....IT'S AWESOME!
> Nothing is better then being in in a house with ALL people who love rats. I wish we all lived within reasonable proximity xD


I have done many rescue transports where a whole pile of likeminded people all met...it was amazing!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

When I went to rat fest, It felt like such an amazing releif to not worry about making someone cry/cringe/squirm

When The discussion of draining an Abscess, identifying a healthy poo, and ratty kissing sessions is not taboo how can we not feel great xD
I also met the people from Mainly Rat Rescue there, and am really happy to be helping their rescue. Even if only a small bit.


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks that helps heaps, I was worried it was going to be too much for them me handling them too much!!
And I know how you's feel about the judgement of rats, i'm trying to find rat lovers around me to care for the babies but everything thinks they are gross and tells me to kill them  it makes me so upset


----------

